# Ruger Blackhawk Convertible 357/9mm



## leroy05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have 2 9mm glocks and plenty of 9mm ammo, also have a Taurus model 66 .357 with a 6" barrell. Love the 9mm cheap to shoot, the Taurus is subpar for accuracy.

Does anyone have the Blackhawk convertible in .357/9mm??

If so how is the accuracy??

Just looking for advice on this gun, seems like a fine target gun?

I have heard the ruger single action revolvers are very accurate, can anyone verify this?

Thanks in advance for any advice on this gun.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

My Blackhawk is a .357 only, but here is a link that to another forum that has some good info: 
There is also a lot of great info at

I also have a Ruger Single Six SA revolver. It comes with a cylinder for .22LR and one for .22WMR. The same question has been asked about this gun since the WMR bullet is .002" larger than a LR. I am sure that some people will tell you the LR's are not as accurate as a WMR round because the barrel has to accommodate the larger of the two rounds. I am not a competitive shooter and do not require something hyper-accurate so I personally can't tell any difference. I generally use good ol' Federals from Wal-Mart, so this is probably going to have a greater effect on accuracy than shooting them through a larger barrel. 

Bottom line, both guns are great fun to shoot. I only wish I could find more .357 magnums rounds and not have to mortgage the house! 

Scott


----------

